# 2 female pups... GSP



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

These are the pups that still remain! 
This was the first born pup. Very bold! Johnny Drama can vouch for that while he was out getting his. She really don't take "no" for an answer when it comes to trying to get the rock from the Lab. Even with a stern snip she still goes at it! We have been calling her First born or One....



















This one has not picked up a name so to say. She to is as bold as a lion! She will be super classy as an older dog. She seems to be a little longer in length(might just be my eyes) kick arse tail!



















I understand some will be scared away thinking "These are the ones people did not want" Well believe me when I say all that have picked have moold over what one they wanted. They are snappy and classy pups and very well could be the baddest SOB in the bunch! Honestly it might be easier to pick one now there is only two!!!!! Spicer picked the "One" at first, then the other female, and then decieded on the male!

If interested give me a call 435-630-4081 I have been giving discounts a little for the right buyers.

All pups have had two sets of shot. Never can be to carfull!


----------

